# Snail Babies?



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

While relocating my powerheads from one tank to another, I noticed a sack looking thing with small white dots. I am guessing they are snails, but don't know.

This is in my Piranha only tank, so I know it isn't baby fish.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I also noticed these same sacks on alot of my plants in my LiveBearer tank, which I know hase a lot of snails in it.


----------

